# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Zoeken naar een hoogtepunt - Algemeen Dagblad

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Zoeken naar een hoogtepunt*
*Algemeen Dagblad -** 14 uur geleden*
Vrouwen die geen orgasme kunnen bereiken, voelen zich vaak ongelukkig en boos. Zoekend naar hun hoogtepunt komen zij ... Vrouwen die geen orgasme kunnen krijgen voelen zich vaak boos. ...voor hulp in groepen bijeen. De sfeer is stimulerend.. *...* 


Lees verder...

----------

